# Bachman 2-6-6-2 G Scale Logging mallet



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone have any info as to how tight a radius the new Bachman Saddle tank Logging Mallet will handle?
I want purchase one and have 4 foot radius track and LGB R1 Turnouts.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Besides the minimum, clearance will be a consideration as well as the smokebox will sweep a wide arc....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You won't have any trouble on the 4' radius stuff. I can't find it in writing anywhere (not even B'mann's web site) but I believe the loco is designed for a 2' minimum radius. I wouldn't go running at mach 3 through the R1 turnouts, but I don't think they'll give you much fuss. Depending on the cars you're running, though, you may have some weirdness between the loco and first car on switches that tight. The rear coupler has a lot of lateral play, but who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of R1 turnouts. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one also and I also have 8' curves, 4' radius. What I have noticed is that the Accucraft freight cars will not take the 8' curves..UNLESS you REMOVE the springs on the couplers AND cut off the spring anchors on each side..THEN they will take the curves....of course you get no control on the coupler unless they are attached to each other, but someone in the club doesn't even use the springs with the KayDee couplers so theirs are always free moving. 

If the trackwork is less then perfect I have also changed out the Accucraft wheels with plastic ones so I could get rid of the smaller flanges to get more latitude and forgiveness with my trackage then the stock wheels on the stock Accucraft,..... untill some one comes out with larger flanged wheel sets for the Accucraft cars.

Now all my Accucraft freight cars give me no problems an any of my trackage..since I am not track power the residue on the track from the plastic wheel sets are not a problem.

Now if I could only get my K-36 to navigate as well on my trackage.

Bubba


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually I think the 2-6-6-2 is designed for 5' diameter (2.5' radius ) R2.

When run on R1 the rear wheel flange on the front engine will touch the cylender cover for the rear engine. It is possivle to file the cylendar cover a little to make it work. The other problem you might encounter is the coupler on such a tight curve. May need to go to the hook and loop.

Stan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can tell you they do not like R1 turnouts... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to all for the info. I'm changing a few turnouts to R-3 and ordering the Mallet!

Thanks again, Dan


----------

